# Fabric Carrier



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

I have just become interested in putting my images onto fabric but didn't want to use the T-shirt paper transfer that Epsom offers as it comes with a plastic coating that adheres to the fabric. In my search for something else I found a paper they call "Fabric Carrier". It has a tacky substance on it and when pealing off the protective layer you can place, I presume on a reasonably thin fabric, and adjust it to lie smoothly then trim it to the size of the paper and feed it through my printer (an Epsom Photo 820) and end up with a result when pealed from the page that is just a printed piece of fabric with an image directly on it. 
I was hoping rather then order it from the States, I live in Canada, and then pay shipping, duty and perhaps delivery charges, I was hoping to find this product in Canada or create my own. I was thinking that someone may have found a spray or mix that I could apply to my own paper and have the same result. Does this sound reasonable or is there too much chance of ruining the printer with an overflow of the product during the printing session?
Does anyone know of a Canadian source or how to create this on my own?

Too much spare time on my hands.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I use the Hanes T-shirt maker program with the hanes T-shirt transfer papers. You are right they do leave a coating but that's to protect the ink when you wash the shirt. I have made shirts and pot holders and stuff with the paper and they come out good and wash up well. I once came across a product to spray on inkjet stuff called jetcoat but I am not sure if it will work on fabric but check it out.
Jetcoat

If you have ever seen sewing with Nancy she has quick fuse inkjet sheets on her site, maybe they would be better than the transfer sheets.
Nancy's notions

Also June Tailor carries several different kinds of sheets.
June Taylor

Here is a site that sells fabric carrier paper.
fabric carrier paper

Here's a method I found a while ago but it does state it will not wash well so this would be good for projects you don't wash. You basically take a piece of wax paper and iron it to the fabric so it has some stability and then can feed it right through the printer.
print to fabric

I also seem to recall one time in a craft discussion board we were talking about this and someone said to soak the fabric in something first and dry it and that would make the ink permanent but I can't remember what they said to use, I am thinking it might have been vinegar. I will have to search and see if I can find that for you.


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

I also use fabric ironed onto the waxy side of freezer paper. Works like a charm! Very cheap.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Thank you "acraftylady" and "catbounds" for such wide range of information for me to start with. I have looked at the sights briefly and really like the Print to Fabric link. It looks as if I will try some of those suggestions. I like the freezer paper suggestion and think it might be what I am looking for. I don't know about washing the fabric. I thought what I wanted to do would not need washing but you never know.
I did buy a fix spray for my ink jet printing once when I had another printer but now with the Epson I think the inks are more permanent or at least better quality. I'll have to do a few samples to see what works. I was afraid of a home made concoction that would get into the works of the printer but feel these suggestions are great.
Thank you again.
Margs


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Ok, I did some searching and found that if you use the freezer paper method and run it through a laser printer then heat set with an iron that is supposed to be permanent but those printers are still pricey and then you would void the warranty but interesting to find this out. Also I found a link for something called bubble jet set. You soak the fabric in this stuff then after it's dry apply it to the freezer paper and run it through the printer. This way you would have no waxy coating and the ink is permanent. Here's the link to check out the info.

Bubble jet set

Also this link tells how to work with the stuff.

http://quilting.about.com/library/weekly/aa101199.htm


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

I haven't tried that product, but I'll check it out. Actually, I hadn't considered the washability of the ink because I do textile art that's not for washing. If you don't plan to wash it, you can even iron silk onto freezer paper and get very cool results. One that I printed recently on white silk with my Canon i950s was a sepia photo of my grandmother holding me when I was a baby. The silk comes off clean, no waxy coating at all. :up:


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

The only thing I worry about is if it's something you have on dispaly and someone spills something on it that will ruin it but you are right if you don't need to wash it you can get away with that.

A long time ago like 8yrs. or so I was watching some craft show and a women was showing how to transfer pictures to fabric to make a quilt. I think she photocopied the pictures and then ironed them onto something called mending fabric that you use in sewing. It was some kind of fabric strips that were white and a couple of inches wide that came in a package. Then after ironing the photos onto the mending fabric I think she placed that faced down on the fabric for the quilt and ironed and it transfered. I don't sew but I looked all over and could never find anything called mending fabric in the sewing department. Don't you know the other day I don't know what store I was at but I saw mending fabric. It was white just as she had shown and was a couple inches wide and came in a package. If I had only saved those directions 8yrs. later I could have tried this but who knew.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Ok, I just found this about using downy on the fabric first.

Downy

Also look here at the bottom for something called retayne.

Retayne


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

My goodness! What a lot of help you are. I haven't even decided what I was going to do with this idea and here you are helping me right up to that point. I was toying with the idea of making some cushion or decorative pillows scarves, fabric wrapped cards. Who knows. 
I liked the idea of using silk as I thought the weave was fine and would carry the ink and the resolution of the picture. Of course if you are just playing, the idea you start with doesn't always turn out to be what you get into doing once you get going. Is there any way that you could add a photo of any of your works?
I have seen shows when they ironed on some kind of photo replica to quilts but at the time I was just impressed and not really paying attention to the end product. I definitely don't want any plastic type coating on the fabric. My ink jet will just have to be good enough. 
Thanks acraftylady and catbounds


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I can't take any photos of my projects because I give everything as a gift. I guess I should photograph them and keep a log of stuff I make. I am an avid cross stitcher and have been stitching since I was 12 so those I do photograph. I have not done a whole lot as far as photos on to fabric but a few things over the years. My brother sent me a photo of him holding a huge fish he caught in Mexico so I put it on a shirt and put something like I finally caught the big one or something like that then I sent it to him. I bought potholders that the Hanes company had to go with their program and I put my sons picture on them when he was little. The caption on each potholder said gramdma's helping hands and she loved it. The hanes t-shirt program is really good because you select what you are making like pot holders, beefy t-shrit or what ever and then on the template you can input your picture and add the wording and get everthing just right before you print the iron on out so I like it but it but have not used it in a bit. I also love photography and I take a lot of flower photos and macro's. I would like to put one on a shirt and then have a matching purse to go with. I am trying to find a smallish size canvas tote bag but I want a zipper in it so I can use it like a purse. I think the photo would transfer good to the canvas. I haven't searched yet but if I don't find one I might just get one from the craft store and put velcro on it for a closure. Happy cafting, Mary!


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

I've done a few artsy things w/ my printer that I've either scanned or photographed. I'll try to scan the one I mentioned that I did on silk. Actually it went into a fabric block that eventually (if I live that long) will be part of a duvet.

I'll try posting this jpeg now; it's one that I did for my daughter-in-law. I just started w/ some copyright-free images that I scanned, colored in PaintShop Pro, printed out on canvas (using freezer paper as a backing), and then collaged them together and finished them off w/ pastels.

And yes, those are the best projects that start off w/ an idea but then take off in a direction all their own and become..............art.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

That is neat and a very interesting technique. I did a mosaic table but instead of tile pieces I used stain glass bits for the top. I took a cheap put together unfinished phone stand and painted it. Then traced a pattern on top and filled in with the stain glass pieces and grouted. For the bottom I marked off the stripes with painters tape, used a stencil for the stars and after it was dry a little antiquing gell on the flag. Take a look.

patriotic table


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

That's a very cool table, and I think I would like it in stained glass better than ceramics. My neighbor does stained glass, like stepping stones, windows and such. I wanted to give it a try, and we made kaleidoscopes. I found out that's not for me. I was so glad to get mine finished! I got cuts and glass splinters in my fingers and felt like I was breathing in powdered glass when we sawed. My hubby ended up doing most of my soldering. Very labor intensive!

I've tried most every type of craft or art at least once. 

Mostly, I like to do watercolors and collage now, but I'm drifting toward fabrics. And since we're in the photography and digital imaging part of the forum, I just got a new Dimage Z2 camera, and I'm having fun getting to know it. Do you take a lot of digital photos?
I live down South, and today is a scorcher. Where are you?


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

A good friend of mine and her husband have learned stained glass over the last few years, they took some classes that are taught at the local college by an expert. She took me on a trip with her to the local stain glass supply shop I didn't know we had here and I went nuts when I saw all the different kinds of glass. I bought a box of scraps for $5 and that's how I did the table. In the fall my friend is going to teach me how to cut and sauder the glass, I want to make a small sun catcher. My friend went to the big stain glass trade show in Allentown Pa. last year. They have a whole work shop set up in their basement and have a grinder and all the tools. Last year at the show they bought the cutting saw. You can make very intricate cuts like someone using a scroll saw on wood. I didn't even know this was possibly with glass but it's very neat. I did do the same type of table with tile pieces but I found I liked the glass pieces better. You can not only use glass and broken china but incoporate some sea shells into the design, marlbels and stuff like that. I was given a gift of a very nice book called The complete practical guide to mosaics by Helen Baird. There are some good ideas in this book that will inspire me to try somethign else. One thing I saw was a dining room chair completely covered in mosaics and put in the garden. Not something I care for but it was neat looking.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Hey catbounds that is a most beautiful framed piece you have. Thanks for posting it. I am an avid photographer and love macro flowers too. I never thought flowers would interest me as much as they do. I use a Nikon 950. It is about three or four years old now. It has taken more then 10,000 pictures. Some not too bad. I spent a fortune on it and hope it continues for a while. I had a problem with it not playing back pictures. It turned out that that camera has a problem with the dial. If you push the dial just a tiny bit too hard it when selecting play doesn't connect properly and if you have managed to view some pictures it may just cut out and you have to start back at the first one again. Nikon kindly took it in as I had it fixed under warranty for that problem the first year and I guess it was a goodwill gesture. Within a year of warranty work it acted up again and I had just lived with it thinking it was no longer under warranty and I had a trick to make it work. A friend of mine told me he sets his dial just before play and it works every time. Nikon said that had I known they guarantee their warranty work for up to a year. I bumped into a Nikon sales rep and he convinced me to try to get Nikon to take it in and fix it even though it is now four years old. They did put in a new switch and cleaned it unfortunately now it is just the same as before only it has a few tiny new glitches. Oh well. They tried. 
I probably should take a course in photography but since the camera is so good I mostly rely on it. I would like to have a small camera like the Dimage but will have to wait for this one to quit. What is the range for close up macro work? 
I have recently retired from casual work because of a bad knee so will be looking forward to many hours of self indulgence with the camera. No reason now not to be able to get up with the sun and actually take those pictures I used to try to burn to memory because I had some place else to be and no time to stop. I was traveling a while back in the country where people had honey for sale they placed the jars on old wooden boards. The sun was at just the right angle to light up the jars and made them look as if they had an inner glow. Missed that picture but my memory captured the image. 
You and acraftylady sound so busy and full of ideas. I want to do some ceramic tile and glass work with beads and stuff too. My neighbor showed me a two foot disk she tiled using broken china, brass door handles and photos and anything that would be grouted into the disk. It was a work of art. You should have seen it. I have tried stained glass when my kids were young and did enjoy it but the kitchen table was not the place. Now I am tying my hand a gardening. I think it would lend itself to a few funky pieces of home made decoration as we love to go flea marketing and have picked up some fun stuff. 
Do you think we should move this to another forum? Interesting but not all camera talk.


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

I guess someone will tell us if we're overstepping the "bounds" and to move on. Right now my Dimage and computer are my true loves (besides hubby of course)  I think there's always some sort of issue if you use puters and digital cameras a lot; only last week they saved my bacon in the tech support part of this forum.

I was a school & private counselor for 11 years, met and married my husband, long story short, we both enjoyed me being home more, so I do a lot of playing in my studio (a room in our house w/ only my art "toys" in it.)

I need a camera course, also. I'm not sure how to answer your question on the Dimage macro range, (I'll look) but it's making some good photos of flowers. I'll post some if you will. I'm impressed w/ its capabilities in the dark, with or without the flash. We were watching the sunrise on Haleakala Crater, still in the dark, and I was getting some cool photos of people and landscapes.

I deliberated long and hard, deciding which camera to buy after I was no longer happy w/ the old Olympus. I read in lots of forums; and a friend has the Z1 and loves it, so I waited till the Z2 came out in April and got it. It's compact and very durable........hubby accidentally knocked it onto the tile floor, and it didn't seem to mind.

We live in a subdivision, and I don't have much of a place for gardening, but I do have a rose bed, and they get photographed regularly.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Wow Catbounds. What a beautiful rose. Mine are eaten by the deer and when they are not they take so much care that I have to be ready to capture their best form. 
My question was rather vague of the "range" of the Dimage. I was wondering how close it could get. I'll find some close up ones to post. But I must go for a dentist appointment. Ugh. I'll get back you you.
Margs


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I want to move up to a full size digital. My regular camera ia a Minolta Maxxum 7 and I have a lot of money invested in th lenses and I don't think Minolta makes a full size digital that will take my lenses so I would have to start from scratch. I was thinking of the Canon rebel digital and I would like a 700-300mm lens for distance. That is what I have now on the Olympus and I am just so used to the major zoom. I love the photo catbounds, that is the kind of flower stuff I like to take.

You are right stained glass is not meant to be done on the kitchen table. You really need a didicated workshop and loads of moeny for the supplies. My friend has a nice work space in her basement and her hubby is now going to put in a pellet stove down there. She goes every month to the stained glass supply store with a list and picks up a few supplies so eventually she will have eveything she needs. So far she has only done small projects but she is going to make a window for her daughter who is getting married. It will not be a permanent window though as they live in an apartment but it will fit in the frame and hang and then they can take it with them whem they leave. There is so many things you need to do this, I had no idea about all this stuff. After I learn how to cut the glass and sauder she will let me use her workshop anytime I want. I spent a good number of hours fixing her computer one day and she wanted to pay me and I said no but you can teach me how to cut and sauder glass and play around in your workshop and she thought that was a great idea.


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

Ah, that's how I came to be doing my one stained glass project w/ my neighbor. She regularly calls on me to come next door and save her computer. I'm probably about intermediate level, and she's an eternal beginner  

I think the Canon Rebel is the digital everybody wants right now, and I considered it, but for my needs, something a little closer to point-and-shoot was better. The Dimage is on the high end of these. 

Acraftylady, that photo of the rose shows up a lot sharper on my computer. I guess it's something to do w/ uploading maybe. Please show us some of your photos. I love seeing what others have done.
cat


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Here's some more. These were all taken on my Olympus Camedia C3000 zoom and I used the macro mode for a lot of them. I need to get back to using my regular camera. I have only had the Minolta Maxxum 7 for about a year so I am still learning how to use it. Before that I had a Minolta Maxxum 7000 that I got in 85 and I loved it but it died out so I got the new version. The body was $800 and my old Minolta lenses worked with it so that's another reason I went that way on a regular camera.

photos


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

Omigosh, what gorgeous photos! I'm off to run errands, but when I get back, I'm spending some time looking through them. :up: 
cat


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Hi Girls: I'm back from the dentist. He is talking 'root canal'. Oh well at least he is an excellent guy with the needle. 
I loved the pictures by acraftylady. 
You talked about it being a scorcher one day as you lived down south. I imagine the southern States. I live up in Canada in Victoria, BC. Where are you from catbounds? 
The summers here rarely get over 90 degrees. We had a couple of low 90's a month or so ago. Again this summer they are predicting water shortages. We live in the country and have been on a well these past 30 years and the residents in this 2 acre subdivision have opted to bring in city water. For the past few months they have been digging up the streets and placing the pipes and hydrants. Almost finished. Our well is quite sufficient but some people have been buying water and will find that city water can't come soon enough. I took a shot of the machine parked on the street. It is not a macro but it was something different. I would love to be able to run one of them.
I have added two flower pics. Not my garden but from a friend's who just lives up the road and has given me permission to photo any time. What a lucky girl I am. You too cat (excuse me for being so informal) with your computer knowledge trading for stained glass lessons. My sister lives with a woman who has done loads of stained glass. She has put her glass making on hold for the time as she is planning to get married but if ever I needed a piece I would hope she could get back into doing it as she is very good. I'll show you some of her work in another posting. 
Thought I had time on my hands but you two ladies have given me so much to look at. Thanks.


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

No apology needed. I'm Catherine, and friends call me "cat". I'm the one who lives down south in Arkansas. The weather is in the upper 90's this week and will be 100 before the end of summer. You can't survive down here without air conditioning. But we have marvelous spring, fall & winter to make up for it.
I never understand people who get bored. I've always got 5 things that need doing and 20 things that I'd like to do!
I'm just now getting home, and I haven't looked @ Craftylady's photos yet. What do you do with them?
cat


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Cat that was a long day for you. Hope it wasn't too hot out there. You asked what do I do with them. What 'them' do you mean? Do you mean my flower pictures?


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry
What do you do w/ all the beautiful photos? I was wondering if you sell them or maybe use them in crafts or something.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Now we are talking Margs' photos not acraftylady's site with all those on it right? 
I have been told that I should do something on line with mine but don't have the foggiest idea where to start or if anybody is interested. My sister is doing freelance work and has told me that my photos may come in to her play with her next project. I just need someone to direct me and than maybe I will get my thinking cap on. 
I was just thinking of my favorite photographer Freeman Patterson and his book The Garden. I don't know if you have run into his stuff. In the Garden book he shares photography rights with another man Andre Gallant and have just been looking at a site he has with a lot of pictures but my favorite part is his Autumn Diary. You can see it at http://www.andregallant.com/Diary/Diary.html
I forget how Andre is connected to Freeman, I think he was a student of his. I do get inspired by new ideas in their work. Freeman does a lot of multiple exposures which I can't do with my Nikon but maybe with Photoshop Elements or some like program it can be done. I am all self taught so there are things out there that I have only touched on and I'm sure if someone showed me it would open up a whole new world like what you and acraftylady have taught me about the fabric carrier. Can't wait to try that. This week is awfully busy. Dentist today, Knee specialist tomorrow (that is a long story), Dentist again on Wed and a luncheon with my sister and two cousins on Friday. Not much time for playing I am afraid.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I don't do a whole lot with my photos, I made a screen saver to enjoy them since I leave the computer on all the time. I did make a serving tray with some of them. I took an inexpensive frame from Walmart that came with a nice matt. I screwed some kitchen cabinet handles to the sides to make the tray and just popped the photos behind the glass and matt and you get one nice serving tray. I also made two other trays but instead of photos I used tissued paper I decoupaged on the back of the glass. The smaller one I used some gold rub and buff on the frame to make it a little more elegant and you can use it on a dresser for perfume bottles and such. About the only other thing I do is enter two in the photo category at the county fair every year. I pay one price to enter my cross stitch and other crafts anyway so I figure why not enter the photos and try for more money and a blue ribbon. You can enter two max and they have to be in different categories so I usually enter one flower one and one that's digitally enhanced.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

I love the trays craftylady. I am trying to think what I have done with my pictures other then cards for the family when they needed one and I made calendars for the bunch at Christmas. I made 6 personal calendars. Each page had either a full sized picture or a collage with drop shadows. I think they were well appreciated. My boys are building a house together and got pictures of the property when they first bought it and the building in it's various construction stages. My other female family got pics of their life experiences such as birthday parties, playing with animals etc. I have a cute one of my daughter with our little lamb when she was wee. Not my daughter but the lamb. And of course we can't let a fun situation pass we had to dress Billy up a little. I got rid of excess photo and just left Billy's face. My husband doesn't like looking at the picture so I had to move it to my craft and computer room. We use two sheep to mow the grass around the acerage so that we don't have to do it ourselves. They do a great job and they are fun to photograph. Love those trays. More inspiration. How will I sleep tonight?


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Cat you mentioned selling my photographs. I suppose there are many way of doing that but if I wanted to sell them on the Internet I probably should have a web site. If I sold them does that mean that they are no longer mine to use or is there a difference between selling them for use and not ownership?


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

My email notifications stopped coming from this site, and I thought both of you had gone elsewhere to play! Lovely trays and such gorgeous photos. Sorry if I get what belongs to whom mixed up. Margs, I might be wrong, but I think you can sell either way, giving all rights to the buyer or retain some rights for yourself. 
I've used some of my photos on greeting cards, and I have a friend online who's as into these things as I am, and we constantly email pics to wow each other. She's the one who also has a Dimage, and we both have lots of graphics programs like Paint Shop Pro.
I snagged the pic of the butterfly and played w/ it for just a moment (Hubby says it's bedtime). Hope you don't mind.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Very cool, I like doing stuff like that. I use PSP 8 and Photoshop elements. You know sometimes I don't get the e-mail notices sometimes and they are not going into my spam folder. I just thought AOL was sensoring my mail.


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

I saw that photo and (duh) it didn't occur to me that you'd done it w/ PSP.

I've got "PhotoShop", "Painter7" and "Paint Shop Pro 7". I was going to buy PSP8 last Saturday when it was on sale for $30, but my friend sent me reviews on it, and people were saying they didn't like it as well as 7, so I didn't get it. Have you had both versions? What are your favorite plugins?
Some of mine are the KPT filters, Filter Attacks & Buzz Pro. I'm attaching one I made w/ a KPT filter.

I got a notice from this site this morning that there was a new reply. Not sure why it does sometimes and not others.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Ladies I LOVE your work. It may take me a while to save up for those programs but keep showing me what you can do with them. Your are a great soruce of inspiration. 
Margs


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I never had PSP before so I don't know about other versions but I have no trouble with 8. Works beautiful on this computer and my computer is a cheap one from Walmart. Two other friends of mine bought 8 at the same time and they have no problems either. When I bought mine they had the PSP suite for $40 after rebates so I got PSP8 with aniimations shop, the extras pack one and two and a great book on digitally photography.

I have been getting steady notices of replys now but maybe that's because I am using incredimail to read my AOL mail. I laught every time the buttler guy walks on the screen and says you have male madam, makes me feel like a queen.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

I have two computers. One main one that is off line and a cheap one. It's a Pentium 166 with 64 mgs ram. Good enough for surfing. I have a great program to transfer data back and forth, FastLynx. It works like a charm. I used to have an audio clip from Monty Python's movie for my e-mail notification. Forget what the name is. The one with the night that sword fights until there is nothing left but his body. Can't upload it for you but it went like this Zinging arrow through the air noise. Arrow hits solid object noise and the voice says, "Message for you sir." Loved it.


----------



## Maggo (Jul 13, 2004)

Hello there. I couldn't help checking out the conversation as it was asking about fabric transfers and I had just gotten into that myself. Now that the conversation has turned to crafts and artistic photography I was wondering if any one of you quilts? Quilting is my passion and I keep a portfolio of my quilts even though I do end up giving most of them away as gifts. I would like to attach a photo of some of my best works but, I'm not certain how to do that. Could someone advise please?

Maggo


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I don't quilt but I have a frined that does. I think quilting is wonderful but I have never been a good sewer so it's not something I could ever do. Please share you quilt photos. To attach photos look at the bottom when you are posting where it says manage attachments. You browse to the photos on you hard drive and attach them from there.


----------



## Maggo (Jul 13, 2004)

Good day once more. I have included some photos of my quilts. This is not the entire collection. My other photos were not taken with a digital camera and, as of yet, I do not possess a scanner. I must be patient and await a time when funds will allow for it. Until then, I hope you enjoy these. Of course, I have 4 or 5 projects I am currently working on (one of them being a Cathedral Windows) but, I shall leave that for another time. I need to go get supper started.

Maggo

Okay. This is not working for some reason. I shall try again later. Growling stomachs wait for no mother.


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

Welcome Maggo. 
Whatever art or craft you mention, I've probably either had classes in it or tried it on my own. Yes, I had a quilting phase and made one pin cushion, one wall hanging and a full size quilt, and that was the end of that phase, but I still use some of the techniques in fabric art. Do you do hand piecing and quilting?
When you tried to post your photo, after you "browsed", did you click on "Upload"? Then wait a moment while it uploads, and it will tell you when it's ready.
Margs, I love Monty Python. My son and I quote the movies all the time. My email sound effect is Tom Hanks saying, "You've got mail." When I boot up in the mornings, it says, "Welcome to Rivendel" (from Lord of the Rings). For a while, I had Tom Hanks saying, "Houston, we have a problem!" when something went wrong, but I recently had a Trojan, and I got too tired of hearing it and went back to the default sound.
I have an old computer that's not online, and I use it as a guinea pig when I want to try out software and such.
Craftylady, it's probably just whatever you're used to. I started out a couple of years ago w/ PSP7, and I love that program so much! 
Here's a pic of me and our next door neighbor on his new motorcycle.....taken w/ my Dimage.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Is nobody going to comment on the great photo of Cat on the 'sicle'? Nice to see a face to go with the name. I still get confused as to who has told what but then just go up to the post and remind myself. Last time I was on a motorcycle I was 14. Hope you went for a toot. 
I am dying to see maggo's quilts and yours too cat. I have only done one small one and it sits on our bed so that when the dog gets up it can easily be washed. It is starting to show signs of wear but then that it what it is used for. 
Was going to take a course in Baltimore Album Quilting because I thought I needed practice with my small stitching but the store went out of business before the class started and other things came up. I liked the idea of revealing different fabrics with cut aways. 
My sister tells me that when the movie Catwoman was being made in Vancouver BC a friend who makes very expensive tee shirts got onto the set and gave Halle Berry a tee shirt made with cut aways representing cat scratches and some kind of Catwoman logo. Hoping that she would like it and she did. She ordered 500 for the crew. Now this story is forth or fifth hand and I think that makes it a rumor. 
I'll add my meager quilt photo here and will wait for more to come from the gang.


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks Margs,
Glad you liked the photo. It helps to have an image of the person you're talking with. Yes, we went for such a nice ride that day in the country; I've lived here longer than he has, and my "guidance" got us a tad lost, but it was such a gorgeous day, we didn't mind! Steve is a Vietnam Vet and is still full of schrapnel and doesn't have many good days when he feels like riding.

Your quilt is lovely, such pretty pastel colors. Do you know the name of the pattern.

I love the story about Halle Berry. She's one of my favorite actresses, but I'm not looking forward to Cat Woman. 
I need to do something creative; I've got several pieces started, but today I'm going to my first Red Hat  Society meeting! That should be fun.


----------



## Maggo (Jul 13, 2004)

Let's try this again.

Okay. I can see that this is not going to work. Every time I click "upload" I receive an error message that reads as follows: "Cannot find server or DNS error." I tried adjusting my security settings as suggested by the error message but, to no avail. What next? Why is my computer not letting me attach photos?

Maggo


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

The motorcycle photo is cool but I don't like cycle's. A neighbor of my Moms lost her daughter in a cycle accident and when I was younger my brother was almost killed on one because of a stupid idiot in a car.

The quilt is beautiful, wish I could learn stuff like that.

As for the uploading photos I believe there is a limit on how big it can be isin't there? Check to make sure it's not huge, I don't know that's all I know.


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

Maggo, I believe it will tell you if the photo's too large, but it's not finding your server, so when you "browse" what string does it put into the window? It would be something similar  to 
C:\my documents\quilt photos.

Here's one of the photos I took on Haleakala Crater in Maui a few weeks ago.


----------



## Maggo (Jul 13, 2004)

I am more than a little frustrated at being unable to attach photos. Nothing I try works. I click, Manage attachments then browse, then I select the file and click open. The file appears in the "file to upload" box and then I click on the "upload" box. I wait a good 2 minutes before anything happens and then I get the error message. What gives? I shall continue to try but, that will have to be tomorrow. By the by, lovely quilt Margs. Did you hand quilt it or machine it? I piece my quilts with a machine and quilt them by hand. The Cathedral windows is different though; it is all made by hand after the creation of the initial square with the sewing machine.

Maggo


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Cat that is quite a view. How high up were you? Was that a sunset or sunrise? Here is one of quite a different scale.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Sorry to hear you are still having trouble uploading photos. You are doing the right steps that's for sure. Are they standard JPEG photos? I tried searching that error but most people complaining about that can't access the web at all. Here's one post I found but don't have a clue if it will help or not.

DNS error


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Now I am confused. I usually add pictures that don't show up on the forum unless you click on the link. This time with the bug it was inserted like Cat's. I don't think I did anything differently. I was expecting to have the link with the explanation of the picture. It was on my screen door when I took the picture from the underside. That's all but why the difference this time I don't know.
Cat I have asked my friend what the name of the quilt is and she will look it up in her collection. 
Acraftylayd I sympathize with you and your dislike of motorcycles. I am so glad my two boys haven't driven them. I would be a nervous wreck if they did. 
Thank you for the compliments on the quilt. It was all machine stitched. I don't have very good small stitching ability. 
Maggo I hope all this will help will get those quilt pictures up on the forum but if you are still having difficulty perhaps you could post your question on another forum and maybe someone will pick up on your plight.
And now that I am at it how do you put an icon in the text and not at the heading?


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I know every time I have attached only one picture the picture shows up right in the post and when I add more than one it shows the links to each one so I guess I don't know how to attach one and have it as a link.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

acraftylady I was just thinking that was the reason as you were typing in the answer. Thanks. 
Also you mentioned missing some e-mail notifications. I noticed on the ones I get it says, "There may be other replies also, but you will not receive any more notifications until you visit the forum again". Maybe you hadn't got back to the site and missed other notifications?????
What a beautiful frame that was in the picture you posted of the collage. Did you get it just for that project or was it one already in your possession?


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Woops confused again. That was cat's frame. Maybe you can tell me acraftylady if it is easy to use Paint Shop Pro or should you have a fair knowledge of the program to start with? My friend and I are thinking of getting it and don't want to be stumped with what to do.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

OK, I guess I assumed if you made one reply to a post every time someone replies you will get an e-mail. I don't know sometimes I get confused about all this internet and message board stuff.

The frame I bought just for that project. It was one of those bargain ones you get at Walmart for like $5. Can't remember what I paid for the cabinet handles. I think I got them at one of those discount stores that carries discontinued things or stuff they buy out from stores but you can find some reasonabley priced ones at the regular hardware store. The thing to remember is don't just start drilling the handles on. Check the frame for any groves and make sure where you are going to place the handles they are going to lay flat. I probably didn't explain that well but hopefully you will know what I mean. The first one I did a friends husband drilled for me and showed me how or I would have just marked the holes without thinking about that just like I was attaching to a flat surface and the edges of my frame were not flat they had groves routed into them.

Here's some instructions I found on diy for doing this.

diy

Her's one where they used a mirror in the tray.
mirror

I remember seeing a technique once where you use something to take some of the back off the mirror so you can see through it and then you decoupage a picture on the back. So let's say you remove some of the mirror in an oval shape so you have an oval opening and your picture will show through the opening with the rest of the mirro encircling it. I can't remember what they used to take the mirror stuff off in the back but I think it was some kind of house hold liquid. Maybe it was accentone, like regular nail polish remover. I am going to have to search that out now that I thought about this because that would be fun to try.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

You are so clever. I would have just done a mirrored one and have been done with it. I like the idea of removing some of the mirror. You could even etch some of it. There was a Martha Stewart show where she had a very large wall mirror and had removed some perimeter mirror in a pattern and it looked very nice. Can't rememberer if her mirror was in a frame of not. I wonder what will happen to her tomorrow. I bet she will spend jail time but my husband says not. Must admit I'll miss her new shows. 
Thanks for the help. Any idea how to put those silly icons into the text here? I probably won't do it much but I just would like to know how.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

margs said:


> Woops confused again. That was cat's frame. Maybe you can tell me acraftylady if it is easy to use Paint Shop Pro or should you have a fair knowledge of the program to start with? My friend and I are thinking of getting it and don't want to be stumped with what to do.


I can tell you that I didn't even use the trial version prior to purchasing it so I had no previous knowledge on it. I was using Photoshop elements and I did like it but I was having a hard time learning it for some reason and I learned the PSP and animation shop faster. I knew that I wanted to do some simple animations and when I saw what a friend was doing in animation shop I wanted it but I had heard it was a very good program. Don't expect you are going to get it home and pop it in and be using animation shop or PSP right away. I found tutorials for the things I wanted to do and it was so easy to follow step by step. I will be honest and tell you I cannot create a lot of things from scratch, not yet anyway but I can follow the tutorials to make things. I have learned how to make animated siggy's so that is one thing I know how to do without reading a tutorial now. Another thing I wanted to do was connect animated letters to make my name and once I learned how I can do them so easy now. There are PSP tutorials for just aobut any thing you want to make and they are all free plus there are loads of free tubes and plugins for it. I must have a couple hundred tubes I saved to disk that I got from the net. Jasc has some very nice help boards for PSP and when I first got it I was asking a ton of questions there and the people were so friendly and helpful. Jasc has a monthly newsletter you can sign up for packed with stuff.

I bought mine from Comp USA for Christmas and they had two rebates on the PSP power suite. It was $129 but I got it for $40 or $50 because of the rebates and I had no trouble getting the rebates from Jasc and neither one was an upgrade rebate either. The power suite comes with PSP8 and you always get animation shop with that but I also got paint shop xtras one and two. That's a lot of extra tubes and each tube disk is worth $20 I think. Also the power suite came with Jasc photo album 4, that's for organzing and editing photos and a very nice book on taking better digital photos so I got a great deal on the suite package. I just love the deals at Comp USA and I had been checking every week for the best one.

They now have scrapbook add ons for PSP and I am thinking about getting those. I guess it's like any new program you get you have to read and learn how to use it.

Here's some links to tubes and tutorials I have saved.

1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6

Here is an excellent link that covers using the tool bars, layers palettes, preset shapes and just the basics of getting around in PSP.
7 
8 
9 
10


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I don't fool much with message board graphics when I post but when you hit reply if you look on the right in the reply window you will see the smilies to click on . 

I think I saw that Martha Steward episode. I used to watch Aleene's creative living every day before it went off the air and one of the craft people on there showed how to remove some of the mirror in back.

Martha Stewart deserves what she gets, anyone one should get punished for doing something like that but I too will miss her shows.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

I thought it might be another type of photo manipulation program. I use PSE2 and would like some more experience as I only use it for tips and things I have read in the magazines by photographers. I have the book 50 ways to create cool pictures with PSE2. What you and cat did with the photos looks interesting. Can you tell if her's was done in PSP I know she said she used a favorite KPT filter. Is that from PSP or Painter? Or can you use one filter in any program? 
Good price on the program. I priced PSP up here in Canada and it is $180 with a $50 rebate that the clerk didn't know if you had to have something else to collect on it. Also I priced Painter and it is $230 with no rebate. Both a little pricey so might shop around or wait for a better price.
Hey isn't it past your bedtime? You are on the opposite coast from me and I am getting tired. 
Talk later and thanks a lot for the info.
margs


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

A quick search turned up some nice instructions on HGTV. I should have known, that's my favorite channel. They used paint stripper so I guess that's how I saw it done.

mirror

Another nice decoupage thing is to put the decoupage behind a clear glass plate. You can use tissue paper, fabric and napkins then you can still use the front of the plate for serving, Christmas fabric works great. I saw some plates once at a craft show with the fabric behind and they wanted a lot of money for them. I couldn't figure out what they used to decoupage the fabric on because it was clear but very hard and crystalized like so it wasn't your average modege podge stuff. One day in Joanne's I came across something in the glue section called liquid laminate for decoupaging fabric and I tried it and that's what they used or it was very close and works wonderful. For tissue paper or napkins I use royal coat by the plaid company but now for fabric I always use this liquid laminate.

I came up with a clock idea for the craft club I run. We took the clear plates from the craft store that are small desert size and had the local glass shop drill a hole in the center to accomodate clock parts. Then we decoupaged fabric on the back using the liquid laminate. Cut a circle bigger than the plate and apply the liquid to the back of the plate and also saturate the fabric. Let it dry completely for a day or so and then just trim the fabric close to the edge of the plate and you will get a perfect edge. On the front of the plate we glued clock numbers or buttons for the numbers, anything you want. Then you just attach the clock motor and hands through the hole. Instead of hanging them on the wall we bought plate stands to display them but not the wooden folding ones because it won't stand right because of the clock motor in the back you have to use the metal ones that are rectangular and open. You get them at Joanne's and the metal looks like twisted rope. I used yellow fabric with daisy's and for the clock numbers I found plastic daisy buttons I pulled the shank from and glued one for each number position. This makes a very nice night stand clock and if you sew your bedroom curtains you can make the clock to match.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

It past my bedtime but I am not sleepy. With PSP you have to read the rebates carefully because most of the time the second rebate is an upgrade rebate so you need to own a previous version of it. When I bought the PSP power suite there was no upgrade rebate just two rebates for a first time buyer. I have never seen that before and especially with the power suite. I thought for sure it was a misprint by Comp USA or something but both rebates came from Jasc and they did not ask for proof of a previous version. I was not in a hurry to buy so I kept checking the Comp USA site every week for three months until I saw that deal and it came up about a week before Christmas. I see right now they have $30 off good until December. Same goes for the power suite so it's $99 after rebate.

PSP


----------



## Maggo (Jul 13, 2004)

We will make one final attempt and then I shall quit. I may, as you say, post a seperate thread and request assistance that way.

No dice! Ah well...some things are not meant to be. Nice chatting with you. A demain, perhaps.

Maggo


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

I am loving that moth photo! Awesome You asked how high I was when I took the sunrise pic..........Haleakala Crater is about 10,000 feet high. Even in summer time, it's fiercely cold and windy up there before dawn, but I'm glad we braved the elements.

Yes, if you decide to buy PaintShop Pro, you need to be committed to learning to use it. Like Crafty Lady, I've spent boucoup hours following the tutorials online, and there are tons of those available from some very creative and generous people. My neighbor bought the program because I was having so much fun w/ it, bought a book to teach her how to use it, and gave up after going in once or twice and being totally intimidated.

Here's a silver sword plant. I believe that crater is the only place on earth that these grow. I think they're beautiful. Most people go to Maui to get a tan and do the touristy stuff. I could spend a lifetime there just getting acquainted w/ the plants.


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

Ok, one more photo, and this one is more appropriate for this thread because, earlier, we were discussing mosaics and such. I made this collage out of old CD's and the ones that come free in the mail. Not my most artistic effort, but it was fun.
cat


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Wonder what to do with all that left over fimo dough? This is what my daughter made as a garden ornament. 
Last photos from me too. I promise, but if maggo ever gets it figured on how to show us her quilts I will be waiting.


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

That's pretty cool I would have guessed it was "Friendly Plastic" instead of fimo dough. Like mother, like daughter.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

You're right Cat. I don't know where Fimo came into my brain. I have never worked with the stuff so that will be my excuse.
Cheers.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Just posting this one last thing I thought was cool. Someone takes swarovskie crystals and makes portraits out of them. I saw the one of Queen Elizabeth on display the other day and the sign said the artist was going to be around some time in August demonstrating this so I am hoping I can catch that.

portraits


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

Crafty Lady,
I can't see the picture.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

What happens when you click the link in my post? Do you get this page cannot be dispalyed or what is going on. The site is working but I will post it again.

Portrait

If the page still won't dispaly for you go to the main website www.burkittandburkitt.com and click on crystal images. If that won't load I have no clue because the site works for me.


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry, must have been my server (probably doesn't appreciate art. It's working now. Those pictures are pretty amazing.


----------



## Snixe (Jun 9, 2004)

Canon makes fabric sheets that you put in your inkjet printer and print onto. It's not widely available, but go to www.canon.com and search their site. Or you could Google "printing on fabric" for example, and perhaps find stuff that way.

Sally


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Hello Snixe: Thanks for the site. It is always good to have more input. 
acraftylady I also had trouble getting to your first site posted as portrait. I got a "Time Out" message. I went to Google and tried to find it that way but still it wouldn't get me in. The next post was fine. What amazing stuff. I could imagine what it would look like in person. 
I played with a program that did mosaics with your own photos. I will post the original photo and the one the program did for me. I guess I should have added more files to the picture but I think it needed a few hundred or more to make a good picture. I was just having fun. The two methods here both relate to cross-stitch don't they?


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I checked out some photo mosaic programs a while ago. I think they are so neat. Arcsoft has one called photo montage and I forget what other brands I found. I have one called tile creator but it's not for photos. You can input a photo and it will make it into a mosaic tile pattern. It uses the tile colors from the various makers so you can just click a maker before you make the pattern and then you will know what exact color mosaic tiles to order from that company. I bought this at the stained glass shop I think but I have not done much yet except learn how to create the patterns a little so I have not made an actual project using this but in time I will. You can also design your own pattern on a blank grid. I also have one for my cross stitch called PC stitch that will let me input a photo and it will make a cross stitch chart and color chart out of the photo using the DMC floss colors. I have only done very small ones so far with this but it's a nice program because you can even design your own patterns on a blank grid. If anyone crafters are interested in these programs here's the links.

tile creator

PC Stitch


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Sally. Have you used any of the fabric sheets?
Margs what program did you use to do the mosaic?
Crafty Lady, being a graphics software junkie, I like both those programs. Counted Cross stitch was another one of my phases; wouldn't I have loved to have that program back then!
PSP has plugins that make various mosaic images. Here's a similar one that's in the form of a puzzle. The photo is of a shell that I have.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Here is a picture of the baby prayer I stitched for a frined that had her baby in December. She is a photographer and does her own framing and matting so she framed it to her liking and now I have it because it's going to be entered in the county fair. It's on linen stitched over every two. When she showed me it all framed the other day I was stunned. After you finish a project and look at it you don't see the beauty until it's all framed. I have 11 things that will be entered in the fair this year, three of them are cross stitch projects. Last year I had just as much and I think I came home with 4 blue ribbons and some some red ones so I was happy. Not to mention it's $15 to enter and you can have one thing in each class so I think I took home $60. Every year I think I am not doing it this year but I guess I live to do this because I can't give it up.


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

That's very pretty, Crafty Lady. I did a similar one for my sister , the poem "Babies Don't Keep", when her sons were little. One son is now about to graduate from college, and the other is in the Air Force, which shows how long it has been since I did counted cross stitch. It's till on her wall.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

It has been a while since I checked this forum. I must have missed an e-mail. 
Cat you asked what program I used to to my mosaic. It was so long ago and I don't seem to have the program in my pc. I looked at the site acraftylady suggested and I think that is the one I used. The web site has changed but think it must be it. www.aolej.com/mosaic/ Now that I have more pictures it would be fun to try again. I remember it did take a while to transfer all the files to the program so maybe with my more files it would take a while to get set up. Oh well, don't I have all the time in the world?
Lovely to see your work acraftylady. 
I am not familiar with the poem "Babies Don't Keep". I'll have to look it up. Cat is that shell picture an actual puzzle? I have a puzzle program that I use when I am waiting for something or just bored. Yes bored I know you (plural) don't really know what that means but I must admit I do go there sometimes. I used to do it at 100 pieces per photo or play a game with myself where I had to put them in place without unscrambling them but now I do them at 250 pieces per picture. It takes about an hour to complete. 
So happy that we are still conversing and learning.


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

Margs,
That shell photo is one I took of an actual shell that resides in my bathroom. In Paint Shop Pro I used one of the filters to give it the look of a puzzle. I think I did it when I was first learning PSP, using a tutorial.

Ah, you remembered that I don't get bored, but sometimes I play free cell or go to one of those sites where you answer a lot of questions to test your IQ, great ways to waste time. Another great time waster is Ebay. I love it. 
Here's the poem:
*Babies Don't Keep*
Cleaning and scrubbing
Can wait till tomorrow,
For babies grow up
We've learned to our sorrow.
So quiet down cobwebs,
Dust go to sleep,
I'm rocking my baby,
And babies don't keep.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Thanks for the poem Cat. It warms my heart. I think you know how it relates to me. Can't wait.


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

I was watching Carol Duvall on the treadmill @ the fitness center this morning (I was on the treadmill, not Carol), and what she was doing reminded me of this thread. She used liquid polymer clay to transfer images onto fabric. It was intended for lamp shades, but could be useful for other purposes. If you go to the HGTV site, it's Episode CDS-1256  .
cat


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I think I have seen that before, will look it up. It's funny you brought this post back up because I have been searching for a technique I saw where you use mending fabric to transfer photos to fabric and stuff. I saw this about 10yrs. ago on some show and at the time I had no clue what mending fabric was and couldn't find it. In searching now I see it's some kind of patches the wrights company puts out to mend clothes and I just found some instructions that say this is a very good method to transfer photos. Here's the instructions I found.


Mending fabric which is like iron-on patches to mend jeans, except that it's made of lighter-weight fabric in bigger pieces.

What you do is make a photocopy of the picture you want to transfer -- while you can do this with color photos, sometimes there's not enough contrast in the picture to get a good transfer when it's copied in black and white, so I usually start with a black and white photo. (Sepia-tone works well, too -- there's one particularly good one of my grandmother when she's in her early twenties that transferred really well.) Actually, you should make several copies, so you have some extras to work with, and make them really dark -- you could "bracket" like photographers do, if the copier has several darkness settings. Start with the darkest possible copy, and work your way down to the just- darker-than-normal setting. (You'll probably find that the darkest or almost darkest works best -- even though it's dark enough that you don't think you can see detail, all that ink will transfer onto the fabric in the right quantity to work really well.)

You iron the front of the photocopy onto the side of the mending fabric with the glue on it, and then peel it off. Depending on the photocopy ink, it might work best to peel it off when it's hot from the iron, or when it's cooled off a little or a lot. You really don't know ahead of time -- so experiment with a piece of photocopy that you don't need -- iron it onto a strip of mending fabric. Peel 1/3 off when it's hot, peel the next 1/3 off when it's still warm, and peel the rest of it off when it's completely cool. You'll be able to see what stage provided the best ink transfer.

Then you just iron the photo that was transferred onto the mending fabric onto your target" fabric -- again, you can experiment to be sure you remove the mending fabric at the right temperature so you get the best ink transfer. Basically, what you're doing is using the mending fabric as a printing plate -- it just transfers the copier ink from the paper to the fabric. The result, by the way, isn't plastic at all -- I was really surprised. Like I said, I really like how it transferred to ecru satin -- it was really pretty. In fact, the smoother the "target" fabric is, the better -- you get more detail in the transfer. 

By the way, you can find mending fabric at fabric stores in the notions section -- I even found it at WalMart. And pick white or a light color -- makes it easier to see the photocopier ink transfer. I also didn't need to use a really hot iron -- when I transferred onto satin, I used a setting for permanent press (the satin was polyester) and that was hot enough.

If you don't get a good enough transfer using this process, either you haven't found the optimum temperature to pull the ink away, or you don't have a dark enough photocopy to work with. But one thing that might help is always putting the iron on the side you want the ink to go *to*. In other words, iron the mending fabric instead of the original photocopy in the first step, and iron your target fabric instead of the medning fabric in the second step. The photocopy ink will migrate toward the heat.


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

Could you post a photo of some you've done w/ the mending fabric? I can't quite get it through my head how that would look.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I haven't done any. Finally found those instructions today after searching for ages on this. I thought I was going crazy and that I didn't really see this done on TV. I did a google search transfering photos to fabric with mending fabric and that's what I found so maybe you can find more info on it. I guess it transfers the ink from the photo copy to the frabic. When I saw this done 10yrs. ago it looked quite simple and the photos look like they came out very nice on the fabric. She was doing these on squares of fabric that would be made into a family quilt.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Thank you Cat for reopening this thread. 
I must say that I am amazed with all the help here. Acraftylady you certainly are a Crafty Lady. I am impressed with your memory. 
I have used those patches for my husband's jeans years ago. I ended up stitching around the perimeter as the glue didn't stick for long but it was a quick fix in a pinch. BUT for what you have suggested here I think I can do. 
I originally opened this thread for help for my sister who wanted tips for a future endevor. I was no less interested in everything you and Cat added to my question for the fabric carrier. 
I am now thinking of what Cat mentioned for lampshades (most recent post). I have two bottles of Champagne "Bollinger Special Cuvee". They are large bottles given to me empty (Darn) and I would like to make them into lamps. I have searched a while back for the kits that you use when adapting bottles to be electrified when making lamps. No drilling involved, just a cork type insert with the paraphernalia to adapt the bulb and harp for the shade. The shade would be something I would like to make myself. I really like the idea of using the mending fabric. 
Hoping this thread never dies. 
Thank you ladies.
Margs


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

OK, have to post one more thing. I just found this and thought it might be of interest to some people.

Photograph quilts


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

What a great thing to do. I like it especially for someone who doesn't want to go to all that hard work the other way. I wonder if Maggo gets notification of this? Back on page 3 she was trying to add her quilt photos. I wish she could as I would love to see what she has done. 
Thanks for adding that to the post acraftylady.
margs


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

This is another one of my UFO's (unfinished objects). I did this quite a while back (probably right after 9/11), and I'm not sure what it will be when it grows up, but I borrowed an image from the web, played with it in PSP7, and made 4 versions, sort of like Andy Warhol pics I guess because each one is in different colors. Then I ironed plain ecru canvas onto freezer paper, trimmed 4 sheets to printer size, and printed them out.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I am going to try and make a forum for crafting. Have never done a forum on my webpage before so this will be interesting. I figure we need a place to chat about crafts away from the photo forum so we don't bother them. When I get it up and running I will post back.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Bravo acraftylady. I don't know how much I can offer but will be eagerly awaiting the opening of your brave venture.
Margs


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

OK, I am up and running. I hope every gets this message. Feel free to post about crafting or ask questions or what ever. Be nice and keep it clean please.

crafting forum


----------

